# Skype for iPad is finally out.



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/01/skype-for-ipad-is-finally-out-in-some-countries-with-voice-and/

Finally have an iPad app so we don't have to use the iPhone version.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks! The video demonstration is pretty cool.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Vet said:


> Thanks! The video demonstration is pretty cool.


No kidding. I'm so happy this finally was released, yet another reason I need an iPad haha


----------

